# ECS Tuning Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley
Increase horsepower and throttle response with this lightweight pulley 
Everybody knows the stock crank pulleys on any modern car rob power from your engine. We have specifically engineered a lightweight crank pulley for the 2.5L that replaces the heavy factory pulley.
Our ECS lightweight crank pulley is 70% lighter than stock, and is engineered to use the stock serpentine belt. In immediate increase in throttle response and horsepower can be felt when using this pulley. 
Installation is a breeze, simply remove you're serpentine belt, unbolt the stock crank pulley, install the ECS Crank Pulley, and reinstall your stock serpentine belt. 
















$99.95

Tuning Application Guide: 

Volkswagen Golf V All 2.5 
Volkswagen Jetta V All 2.5


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: ECS Tuning Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley (~kInG~)*

Nice looking pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you actually had the chance to drive a 2.5 before and after the install of this pulley or had comments about it ??


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley (Piltro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piltro* »_Nice looking pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you actually had the chance to drive a 2.5 before and after the install of this pulley or had comments about it ??

I'd like to know too. The price is decent as well.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ECS Tuning Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley (Piltro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Piltro* »_Nice looking pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have you actually had the chance to drive a 2.5 before and after the install of this pulley or had comments about it ??

nah, I just found it this morning...
what I like about this one is that it keeps the OEM diameter


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ECS Tuning Mk5 2.5L Lightweight Crank Pulley (~kInG~)*

wish i knew how much horse power and torque it actually gave


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm going to get one next month.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm going to get one next month.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

